# Anyone living off-grid ?



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

I live off grid with wind and solar power.

I used these plans and he has videos of his system now.

http://www.youtube.com/solarcabin


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice.. Where do ya get your water?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

So, it looks like Lamar5292 has returned as survivalpro. Hopefully you won't waste our time with solely promoting your website and business like you did before.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

I drilled my own water well with a sandpoint and post pounder. You can do this if your water table is high.

Whitewolf: Don't hate on people that are helping others to learn homesteading!

27,000 video views and over 50,000 visitors to my FREE information tells me their is a lot of interested people even if you think it is a waste of time

I provide free instructables, videos, and ideas for free and share ideas with anyone that asks.

Here are just a few free instructables:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-have-a-home-with-no-house-payments-and-no-u/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Assisted-Composting-Toilet/

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-cool-your-home-naturally-without-air-condit/

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Catch-Clean-and-Cook-a-Fish/


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

survivalpro said:


> Whitewolf: Don't hate on people that are helping others to learn homesteading!
> 
> 27,000 video views and over 50,000 visitors to my FREE information tells me their is a lot of interested people even if you think it is a waste of time
> 
> I provide free instructables, videos, and ideas for free and share ideas with anyone that asks.


And yet you pretend that you are just some third party user of your plans, in some lame attempt at self-promotion. You spam every concievable forum without ever participating on the discussions there.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

well thats real funny Pritch since I provided 4 free instructables and answered three questions in this forum yesterday.

What help have you provided lately ?

You need to check your facts before making false accusations and cliques are what ruins great forums like this.

Now lets get back to discussing homesteading and alternative energy or are you just here to start trouble with people ?

I share ideas freely and help people all the time in this and many forums but if you aren't interested just go away and do your own thing and let people that do want to share do so without interference please!


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice web site survivalpro. I did pretty much everything you did.



survivalpro said:


> I live off grid with wind and solar power.
> 
> I used these plans and he has videos of his system now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/solarcabin


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It does seem a bit disingenuous to present yourself as a user of someone else's plans. Also, if you're asking for people who are already off-grid to open the thread...probably not the best marketing technique. Maybe ask for people who want to go off-grid?


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes I was a member of this forum before and when I attempted to direct people to ideas I have used a few members jumped all over the posts accusing me of spamming.

Yes I do have an ebook I sell but I work very hard to provide free ideas, instructables, and videos of projects to help homesteaders.

To avoid that problem in this forum this time I did sort of come in under cover but not to deceive anyone but to try to avoid those few members that like to create a negative environment in these groups.

But since you know who I am that may have not been the best choice on my part. For that I apologize!

I am a respected member of about 50 forums like these and I am always available to share free ideas with anyone that wants help.

I am here to support and preserve the homesteader movement and have dedicated my life to that effort.

I am also the owner of Homesteader News which is a free online newspaper written by homesteaders for homesteaders. I am not here to drag away people from backwoods or this forum. I believe all homesteader forums should be supportive of each other and I put links to all forums I belong to on my websites so more members can find them.

I left this forum after a few members wanted to gang up and attack any post I made and thought now we might be able to get past that and share some good ideas.

I will do my part if people will understand that if I post a link to a video or instructable I created it is to help the person and not some attempt to sell them something.

Not to sound full of myself but I have sold over 8000 ebooks worldwide, have over 50,000 visitors to my websites, 30,000 video views in less than two months. My solar cabin has appeared in MEN, and been reviewed by treehugger.com and off-grid.com.

I am only telling you this so you understand that I do not have to join groups to sell books- they sell just fine without that.

I am sincerely here to support homesteaders and hope to make some friends and share ideas.

I hope you can accept that and work with me towards that!

P.S. thank you for the kind words on my videos Pritch and I am sorry if I did not get back to respond to questions- but I am here now.

LaMar


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm not a prolific poster and am fairly new to this forum. I don't know what problems have occurred previously and I really don't want to know. I have seen Lamar's stuff many times before and find it very informative, especially to us wanna-bees.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I appreciate what you are doing, LaMar. I've been promoting this frugal lifestyle for years with simular reponse. Thank you for putting yourself in the lime light..

What cracks me up is the fact that if you were promoting a $50-&100K system without the "Poopininnabucket" aspect, you'd be welcomed with open arms..


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words and support guys!

I am all about keeping it simple and inexpensive so anyone can recreate it.

I use some high tech equipment for solar and wind to live a very low tech lifestyle.

Being a third generation homesteader I have adopted alot if the old homesteader ways into my lifestyle but also like some of the modern comforts and use internet for almost everything these days. The internet is making homesteading and off grid living much easier, safer, and even provides work opportunities that were not there before.

LaMar


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome LaMar. I personally look forward to fallowing you around to see what you know. 
Yes, at times it seems there are some here that have nothing better to do than make like complicated for some, or all depending on how you look at it. Its best to ignore them. At least while they are being facetious.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks firethorn!

I have been working on a 16 x16 cabin for someone that wants to go off grid. Here is the slide show if interested:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s0YidcCRx4[/ame]


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

great job. I got through some of the videos. But I have to say I cried when I watched/listened to " I want my life back". I hope your boy is doing better. Its rather heart breaking when our kids hurt.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for your concern Firethorn!

We are happy to say he is on his way to recovery. Sober for two months and is getting a new job this week and reuniting with his family. We pray alot!

He said that song which was written about and for him really shook him to the core and was a major reason for his new sobriety!

We all face challenges in this life only the challenges our kids face are much harder I think than what we faced growing up and it takes a diligent and tough love attitude to keep kids on the straight and narrow path.

Have a good one!

LaMar


----------

